# school fees of int schools in or near Benalmadena



## jdlorna

Hi all!! 
We are looking at buying a property near Fuengirola and have 2 girls of 7 and 8 years old.i have tried to access the school fees of various international schools in the area with no success! Can anyone give me an idea of costs and suggestions on good schooling without paying an arm and a leg!

Much appreciated!!


----------



## jojo

jdlorna said:


> Hi all!!
> We are looking at buying a property near Fuengirola and have 2 girls of 7 and 8 years old.i have tried to access the school fees of various international schools in the area with no success! Can anyone give me an idea of costs and suggestions on good schooling without paying an arm and a leg!
> 
> Much appreciated!!


Mine were at an international school in Benalmadena - I cant for the life of me remember how much it was. I know the uniforms were extortionate lol!!! and there was a set deposit. Have a look thru this, it may have some prices and they are, in the main roughly the same prices Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

as jojo says - take a look on the individual websites

here's a link to another organisation Council of British International Schools (COBIS)


----------



## angil

Mine are at the British School of Benalmadena.

Monthly cost for tuition only last school year were; Year 8 €637 & Year 12 €727 (over 10 months)

The younger ones pay a bit less but not much.

The school uniforms are stupidly expensive. & factor in a €1000 returnable deposit for each child plus another couple of hundred euros here and there for stuff like insurance and materials!

The International schools in the immediate area are much the same cost wise.

FYI - the cost isn't on the website.


----------



## jdlorna

Hi jojo. ..looked at that site and all the schools I was interested in are all upon request. ..makes me wonder why they are all afraid to post their fees??? Are the state schools any good? My hubby is worried about the kids learning dialect instead of good spanish :-D


----------



## jojo

jdlorna said:


> Hi jojo. ..looked at that site and all the schools I was interested in are all upon request. ..makes me wonder why they are all afraid to post their fees??? Are the state schools any good? My hubby is worried about the kids learning dialect instead of good spanish :-D



Angil has posted the fees in her post above. International schools have a good mixture of all nationalities and the children do learn Spanish - there are plenty of Spanish at the school. In fact my son learnt better Spanish than my daughter. He went to the International and she went to a state school - which we moved her from in the end!

Jo xxx


----------



## jdlorna

Thanks Angil..that's very helpful! ! I suspected as much! Wow int schooling is more expensive there than our international school here in Eindhoven which is almost half tbat!!


----------



## xabiaxica

jdlorna said:


> Hi jojo. ..looked at that site and all the schools I was interested in are all upon request. ..makes me wonder why they are all afraid to post their fees??? Are the state schools any good? My hubby is worried about the kids learning dialect instead of good spanish :-D


they way Spanish is taught in state schools is grammar based - so they'd learn excellent Spanish - & at the age of your children they'd learn quickly

they'd also learn 'street' Spanish with their friends, which is what they'd need to mix with the locals, anyway

your husband needn't worry at all about that

also, bear in mind that many of the International schools are no better than an average state school in the UK - there are exceptions - but they aren't the rule.


----------



## jdlorna

Thanks these replies are very helpful in making our decision. I saw a school Christian Ark school....do any of you know anyhting about it? It's situated in Fuengirola. ...


----------



## angil

jdlorna said:


> Thanks these replies are very helpful in making our decision. I saw a school Christian Ark school....do any of you know anyhting about it? It's situated in Fuengirola. ...


Never heard of it! But a quick google search and their web page states the fees


School Fees | The Ark Christian SchoolThe Ark Christian School


----------



## angil

jdlorna said:


> Thanks Angil..that's very helpful! ! I suspected as much! Wow int schooling is more expensive there than our international school here in Eindhoven which is almost half tbat!!


It is a third of the price we were paying in Asia! The school fees aren't bad here but its what you get for your money which is not a lot!


----------



## jdlorna

Thanks again Angil.:cool2: It seems slightly cheaper and their value system isgood. Wonder if anyone has had experience with the school.


----------



## jdlorna

I know what you mean...lol...In Singapore we paid 3000 euros for 6 weeks of kindergarten for our girls! The most expensive fingerpaintings on my wall...hahaha


----------



## Pesky Wesky

International schools not putting their fees on their web page has come up before, but I found when I emailed a few most of them replied giving this info.
State schools, as posted on another thread don't usually work through emails. (It appears estate agents are another area where emails don't really function)
Some state schools are very good and some are not. I can assure you the same can be said of private schools, although maybe you can complain more if you don't agree as you're paying for it?!
The children are maybe taught in a different language, depending on where they are - several are recognised. Here's a basic map where you'll see Gallego, Euskera, Catalan and Valenciano








This has been a hot topic in Mallorca recently because they want to bring in trilingual education (which is already in place in some Basque schools) and the teachers are against it.
Anway, probably another thing to take into consideration is what are your long term plans? If you think you'll be in the region long term you could save a packet of money, send the children to state schools where they would pick up the local language as well as Spanish...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jdlorna said:


> Thanks these replies are very helpful in making our decision. I saw a school Christian Ark school....do any of you know anyhting about it? It's situated in Fuengirola. ...


The name makes it sound like a Born again Christian type of school. Is it??


----------



## jdlorna

Pesky Wesky said:


> The name makes it sound like a Born again Christian type of school. Is it??


I don't think so...it says on their website it's about incorporating christian principles and values in the education system, their educating methods are based on montessori methods and it says its not specifically for christians per say??


----------



## jojo

jdlorna said:


> I don't think so...it says on their website it's about incorporating christian principles and values in the education system, their educating methods are based on montessori methods and it says its not specifically for christians per say??


I've asked my friend who lives in Mijas and is very knowledgeable about the schools in the area - she hasnt come back to me yet!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

jojo said:


> I've asked my friend who lives in Mijas and is very knowledgeable about the schools in the area - she hasnt come back to me yet!
> 
> Jo xxx



Right, she doesnt know much, altho she has met a teacher who works there and apparently, the school isnt too concerned about the teachers qualifications. She also has a friend who has her children there and they are very happy! 

That doesnt tell you too much, so maybe a visit is needed??

Jo xxx


----------



## jdlorna

Yup you are right..a visit is essential! Thanks for all the info everyone!! Feel a bit more prepared!!


----------



## zaragozaram1

http://www.stanthonyscollege.com/FEES_2013-2014.pdf

From the website.


----------



## HarryB

Hi. When we lived in La Cala in 2011 many of my friends used the playgroup of the Arc School in Fuengirola. I am nor aware if any of them using it as an infant school though as their children all go to Infantil in La Cala De Mijas. They were all impressed by the playgroup and staff however.


----------

